# Does anybody know where I can find these flood tables? (For Pallet Racking)



## standard_model (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi, I've found standard style flood tables, but they are black and I really wanted them in white. I can't seem to find anything in white like these.

Does anybody have an idea of how I can find them, or a any kind of flood table in white??

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 12, 2017)

Just paint them.


----------



## digging (Nov 12, 2017)

Botanicare sells nice white, good quality 7 inch deep flood tables

I just saw they have the vertical trays that you are looking for called rack trays. It's in their "What's New" section of their website …

www.botanicare.com


----------



## standard_model (Nov 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just paint them.


I need hundreds of them, painting is not an option.



digging said:


> Botanicare sells nice white, good quality 7 inch deep flood tables
> 
> I just saw they have the vertical trays that you are looking for called rack trays. It's in their "What's New" section of their website …


Thanks for the reply. Those are the ones I found, but I really hate the idea of black because it kills the reflection of the lights. That is why I was hoping to find them in white. I sent the company an email, but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## digging (Nov 12, 2017)

If you go to the origional picture you have attached as a thumbnail, zoom up on the bottom tray third from the left and on the side of the tray it has a logo on it from who makes it.

When I zoom up on it on the thumbnail you attached because the resolution of it is so small when I zoom up on it it goes blurry. The picture or JPEG you have, may be a higher resolution and not go blurry to the extent your attached thumbnail picture does when I view it from your thumbnail.

Good luck 

Check this link out. A Chinese company. If you need 100's of them ordering them from china may be the way to go.

https://hebeichenchaowiremesh.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2700.details.shnsopsi9.1.50258513tMePYR

I googled " flood tables for racking " and started looking through the " images " part of the search results

Check this link out too 

https://www.hydrotekhydroponics.com/grow-systems-trays-reservoirs/x-trays-commercial-bench-table-5-x-10-white-141161


----------



## standard_model (Nov 12, 2017)

digging said:


> If you go to the origional picture you have attached as a thumbnail, zoom up on the bottom tray third from the left and on the side of the tray it has a logo on it from who makes it.
> 
> When I zoom up on it on the thumbnail you attached because the resolution of it is so small when I zoom up on it it goes blurry. The picture or JPEG you have, may be a higher resolution and not go blurry to the extent your attached thumbnail picture does when I view it from your thumbnail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.

I already looked at those and the logo is of the actual grow company, not the flood trays.

The botanic ones are great because they just sit in the racking which makes it easy, just hate the fact they are black because I am losing all of that light reflection!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hopefully you haven't pulled the trigger on this. Please review and let me know your thoughts..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Hopefully you haven't pulled the trigger on this. Please review and let me know your thoughts..


Well, shit. 

Seems like they're ahead of me...

From cutting edge to obsolete in 5 years, lol


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Indeed.... basil is the new frontier.....


----------

